# Car battery light comming on while driving



## passat (23 Aug 2006)

Hi. I was wondering if someone would be able to give me some information on this, when i am driving down the road first thing in the morning my nissan almera hatchback goes along fine for approx one mile, then decides to stall on me, the battery light comes on and i have to restart the engine again even though i may be crusing alond at 50 kilometers per hour, very strange; it only seems to do this once a day and is uasally fine afterwards,as i am a lady driver(experienced) i was wondering if someone could offer some suggestions, I am a little tired of taking it to the nissan garage at huge expence for services etc. it is 6 years old with 43k miles and is perfect otherwise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bacchus (23 Aug 2006)

passat said:


> then decides to stall on me, the battery light comes on


 
The battery light comes on as a result of the car having stall. It is like you turn on the ignition but does not start the car, the battery light will be on. So, does not appear to be related to battery/alternator. 
To exclude this, best would be to get the alternator checked by mechanic.
May be could try to leave the car warm up a bit before you start driving, and see if it cuts out even when idle, or otherwise if it still cuts out after a mile or so.... That will be a another piece of the puzzle...


----------



## Dave T (23 Aug 2006)

Your fault sounds like an engine shut down whilst driving and to make matters worse its intermittent.From garage perspective the most difficult of faults to diagnose even for a main nissan dealer! A back street operater will have NO chance fixing this fault.

If you are fed up bringing it to garages at a price everytime & you can live with this fault Id not worry to much about it.

It can be a number of things, in my opinion its sounds like an electronic control unit fault thats shutting the engine down or when the engine comes off a cold start mode in the morning and goes into normal running temp, this could also be a likley culprit.
Next time take note of few things.....
where is the engine temperature gauge needle sitting? is it in the same position every time the engine shuts down? also take note of where you are.....Did you go over a bridge , was it a bumppy stretch of road, is there an ESB station close by. All these things can influence the control units/electrics fitted to your car.

If you really want this fault sorted and since youve had it in other garages insist a top diagnostic Nissan technician is put to work on your car.Call Nissan technical dept on the Naas Rd, ask them to recommend a suitable garage with a technician that has expert diagnostic skills. Dont settle for anything less! Once Nissan ireland give a recomendation you have them in the loop should the fault prove difficult to find even for theor top technician.

some food for thought hope this helps

Dave


----------



## passat (25 Aug 2006)

Dave T said:


> Your fault sounds like an engine shut down whilst driving and to make matters worse its intermittent.From garage perspective the most difficult of faults to diagnose even for a main nissan dealer! A back street operater will have NO chance fixing this fault.
> 
> If you are fed up bringing it to garages at a price everytime & you can live with this fault Id not worry to much about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## passat (25 Aug 2006)

Thank you both for your information.


----------



## sagolf100 (29 Oct 2006)

I have a different twist to the battery light issue and am wondering if anyone has the answer to this..... The battery light comes on while I am at low RPMs.  It doesn't (or hasn't yet) stalled the engine.  As I increase the RPMs, the light fades to go out.  At idle or until about 2000, it is a very visible red. Any ideas?


----------



## Avns1s (29 Oct 2006)

sagolf100 said:


> I have a different twist to the battery light issue and am wondering if anyone has the answer to this..... The battery light comes on while I am at low RPMs. It doesn't (or hasn't yet) stalled the engine. As I increase the RPMs, the light fades to go out. At idle or until about 2000, it is a very visible red. Any ideas?


Likely to be aloose fan belt.


----------

